# Need fire rated gloves for tending the stove



## wahoowad (Jan 17, 2015)

I usually use welding gloves for tending my woodstove. I found that cheap ones tend to shrivel up the fingers and make them hard to bend, thus making them difficult to handle logs and such. So I usually bought name brand ones and found they lasted longer. 

My last set was Hobart brand (I have a Hobart welder) - specifically buying the higher quality Deluxe model - which have done well before but this time a finger burnt through real easy and I'm constantly getting burned. So now I want to try a different brand or different style glove. Any suggestions?

It is just one finger and I wish I could put a couple wraps of ducttape on it like my work gloves. What could I wrap it with that would be cheap yet effective? I'm thinking nothing and that buying a new pair is the cheapest option.


----------



## jtstromsburg (Jan 17, 2015)

I'd look for forging gloves. Maybe something like these http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00164QVI4/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/179-4946704-7032364 ?


----------



## ewdudley (Jan 17, 2015)

Avoiding the need to touch things hot enough to burn leather works well for me, both in the shop and in the stove.  

For stove tending we've got a heavy suede barbecue potholder from the dollar-store and a tin coal shovel that meet all our needs.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 17, 2015)

ewdudley said:


> Avoiding the need to touch things hot enough to burn leather works well for me




^this^


----------



## highanddryinco (Jan 17, 2015)

ewdudley said:


> Avoiding the need to touch things hot enough to burn leather works well for me, both in the shop and in the stove.



^this^ X2


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 17, 2015)

You're playin' with fire there.


----------



## garmford (Jan 17, 2015)

Ov-Glove works for us.


----------



## ChipTam (Jan 17, 2015)

garmford said:


> Ov-Glove works for us.



I've got a pair of heavy-duty suede gloves made for tending fires.  They were purchased at a Home Hardware in Canada and I'm sorry I don't remember the brand name of the gloves but they work great.  However, I don't know why they sell them as pairs.  The right one is all sooty and  blackened while the left one looks brand-new.  Guess I'll have to go in with a lefty when I need a new pair.

ChipTam


----------



## CenterTree (Jan 17, 2015)

wahoowad said:


> I usually use welding gloves for tending my woodstove. I found that cheap ones tend to shrivel up the fingers and make them hard to bend,* thus making them difficult to handle logs and such.* So I usually bought name brand ones and found they lasted longer.
> 
> My last set was Hobart brand (I have a Hobart welder) - specifically buying the higher quality Deluxe model - which have done well before but this time* a finger burnt through *real easy and I'm constantly getting burned. So now I want to try a different brand or different style glove. Any suggestions?



I am NOT being a SA at all, but why is there any need to handle burning logs in a stove?  Is that what you are saying?

I have never had the urge to put my hand in a fire for ANY reason.   I have a metal poker for that.

I use 3 fingered welders gloves to load and "tend" my stove though. They have the reflective top.


----------



## Fifelaker (Jan 17, 2015)

For welding gloves look no further than Caimans. That said no glove made will withstand contact with fire for very long. I go through welding gloves like a wino goes  through booze and the Caimans are the best I have found except tig gloves then Tillmans get my vote.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 17, 2015)

I shuffle burning splits with HF welding gloves. Get two seasons out of a pair.


----------



## highanddryinco (Jan 17, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> HF welding gloves. Get two seasons out of a pair.



Yep. Into second season with pair #1 of the three pack for about $12 on sale.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 18, 2015)

Cheap welding gloves bought at whatever hardware store I am closest to ... first pair lasted several years. As mentioned ... I pretty much only use them to load the stove and handle the hot ash pan .... to move any burning splits I use my small stove shovel.


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 18, 2015)

These are made by Dupont I believe and my neighbor gets them from his shop.  Made with Kevlar it says and they work very well for stove play. 

I am a welder and blacksmith so I have many pairs of different leather gloves in the smitty shop and these things will outlast and do more than any of them in regards to fire and stove work.  I can reach in and grab a softball size glowing coal without feeling it or any damage to the gloves.  They last a long time and can be thrown in the wash to clean. 

Leather shrinks and gets really stiff with heat - these do not.


----------



## ryjen (Jan 18, 2015)

I use just a pair of leather hearth gloves, but I do not grab burning things from the stove. For that, I have a 3 pronged "Log grabber" that was with my hearth tool set.


----------



## Mike Fromme (Jan 18, 2015)

I just can't wrap my head around the need to handle burning firewood with gloves?


----------



## dougand3 (Jan 18, 2015)

I had a brown pair of HF welder gloves ($4.99) - they lasted 5 seasons till R hand fingers wore through. I replaced them recently with a HF 3 pack of gray welder gloves ($7.99 with 20% coupon). Gray ones appear to be the same quality. Now, I can't see using them to hold burning splits unless one falls out of the stove.


----------



## wahoowad (Jan 18, 2015)

Mike Fromme said:


> I just can't wrap my head around the need to handle burning firewood with gloves?



Why would you try to wrap your head around it, or not??


----------



## Mike Fromme (Jan 18, 2015)

wahoowad said:


> Why would you try to wrap your head around it, or not??


How's this?

I think it's a bad, dangerous and stupid idea to pick up burning chunks of wood when tending ones wood stove.


----------



## ChipTam (Jan 18, 2015)

wahoowad said:


> Why would you try to wrap your head around it, or not??



About 90% of the time I use my leather wood stove gloves to put new junks in the stove......keeps fingers and especially my wrist safe from a hot stove.  However, I do occasionally rearrange burning logs without an issue.  I've never gotten burned.  I just don't handle the burning logs for more than a few seconds.  

ChipTam


----------



## wahoowad (Jan 18, 2015)

Mike Fromme said:


> How's this?
> I think it's a bad, dangerous and stupid idea to pick up burning chunks of wood when tending ones wood stove.



Who said they were doing that? Maybe you jumped to a conclusion.


----------



## Fred Wright (Jan 18, 2015)

Ove Glove. The SheWolf got a pair couple years ago for loading the stove, they're still doing well.


----------



## Treacherous (Jan 18, 2015)

These have worked well for me the last few seasons.


----------



## Oakwood5 (Jan 18, 2015)

I agree with Treacherous.  The fingers on the gloves will shrink up and harden after a while but they are durable and cut back on the forearm burns.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 18, 2015)

wahoowad said:


> Who said they were doing that? Maybe you jumped to a conclusion.



Me. I had always fooled around with the ash rake or the forceps until I watched a fellow from Quad working the stove at the Decathlon last year. He just grabbed the burning splits with gloves on and arraigned them like he wanted them.  Tried it, since I burn N/S and loved it. And haven't gotten burned yet. With HF gloves.


----------



## valuman (Jan 18, 2015)

I bought a pair of these and they're working great for me, but I don't grab burning wood with them, so not sure how long they'd hold up to that.

http://www.kinco.com/product/7900/


----------



## Seanm (Jan 18, 2015)

Two others so far have said the ove glove and Ill add a third. Never had welding gloves so I dont know how they would compare but the ove glove is amazing. My only beef is that they stop at the wrist. I always wear mine when pulling the coals forward, placing splits during reloads etc. I've had a coal role out on to the hearth and had to pick one up from time to time and cant feel any heat through the glove. I once purchased some cheap leather ones from Canadian tire and got what I payed for.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 19, 2015)

wahoowad said:


> Who said they were doing that? Maybe you jumped to a conclusion.



No one _said_ it, but the OP did post a pic of burnt out gloves


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 19, 2015)

ME - I said it.    If you haven't had a fat round bright orange coal fall into the ash lip or worse, onto the floor, this is a YET situation.  It happens when pulling them forward from time to time. Most often during the really cold spells when coals get deep and having a glove that doesn't fail in these situations or require me to go into hurry up "panic" mode is nice. 

I am not saying the leather gloves don't or wont work - I am saying that in this situation the Kevlar jobs work better and show no signs of wear.  Drawback, if any, is the wrist length.  But I am not reaching deep into the stove so this has never been an issue.  I do have at least 6 pair of leather welding gloves around here - most with the tags still on.  We buy them by the  case and they work well for certain applications and are a very serviceable choice for wood stove maintenance.  I just find my Kevlar gloves better.  I can also say with tons of practical experience to back it up, leather welding gloves HOLD heat.  So once the heat penetrates it lingers.  Get them hot enough to burn your hands and you will be shaking them off while doing the "hot finger dance" even after you have let go of what ever you were touching.  Hang around a welding shop long enough and you will see this dance in practice.  The Kevlar gloves cool quicker so this is not the case with them.

And, as Brother Bart mentioned, I too reach right in and move splits around with the gloves from time to time.  I feel it provides much greater control and therefore, safer than manipulating them with tongs or pokers when necessary. 

Read the post about the gal who had the glass break after a full load was going and pulled the splits out to throw outside.  This is a situation, albeit rare, where having a pair you trust would keep your drawers empty.


----------



## maple1 (Jan 19, 2015)

wahoowad said:


> Who said they were doing that? Maybe you jumped to a conclusion.


 
How then did you burn the finger through in the glove?

With some stove tools, the only way I've come close to burning my hands when tending stove, fireplace or boiler is with maybe a glancing blow off a hot door or the such with the side or back of my hand when putting wood on the fire. So I only use ordinary work gloves (most of the time the thinner Mechanix type). And have yet to get a burn. I do have to replace them once in a while as they do wear though from their time spent putting wood up in the non-burning times of the year.  A poker, small shovel, and small scraper should do all the real hot stuff.


----------



## hamsey (Jan 19, 2015)

I got these after I tried welding gloves. Much much better. http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/38683?page=fireplace-gloves


----------



## Sleeper-6 (Jan 19, 2015)

I just use a $10 pair of pigskin gloves from Home Depot.  They will not let you grab burning logs, but they work fine for tossing coals back in that try to make an escape while raking them forward.  My biggest problem was burning the back of my hands or knuckles by bumping into the stove while reloading, they're working fine for that.  I also learned to swing the door all the way open so I stopped bumping that with my arms.


----------



## Dune (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't even use gloves. What's wrong with you people? 
To the OP, welding gloves last for years if you don't touch hot things, as mentioned by several other posters. The ones in the pic are worn out. Buy another pair.


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 24, 2015)

I never had the need/desire to pickup a burning split l-shaped poker works well enough the reposition unyieldy splits. 

Aren't you worried that the glove will catch a smoldering coal and stink up the place?


----------



## fire_man (Jan 24, 2015)

hamsey said:


> I got these after I tried welding gloves. Much much better. http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/38683?page=fireplace-gloves



Yup I got the same ones. They are pricy but are fantastic.


----------



## j7art2 (Jan 26, 2015)

+1 for the Ov Glove. I had to grab a chunk of firebrick that fell out of place the other day and re-install it with a fire going. It singed the finger tips, but didn't burn me with direct contact of something WAY over whatever it's rated.


----------



## mellow (Jan 29, 2015)

I have gone through the cheap HF grey welding gloves, usually last a year before a hole develops in one of the fingers from moving wood around.  I bought the leather goatskin HF ones this year thinking they would be better and they are not, the fingers shrivel and they are about useless now, going back to the grey ones or try the fire resistant ones.

http://www.harborfreight.com/1-pair-fire-resistant-welding-gloves-41054.html


----------



## Kevin* (Jan 30, 2015)

I like the extra long cuff. http://www.efireplacestore.com/adc-a-13b.html  had them for years.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 30, 2015)

I have a set similar to these:

http://www.legionsafety.com/cpa-35-oz-zetex-plus-full-split-leather-reinforcement-gloves.html

Way overkill I know, but I got them for practically nothing.  The Englander firebox is 27" deep, and since I scrounge, the stuff I pick up tends to be of varying lengths.  Being able to stick my arms directly into the firebox and shove coals/burning splits around without having to use a poker is a big help when trying to pack the firebox full for the night.  I liken it to a cross between a jigsaw puzzle and a Rubik's cube.


----------



## hamsey (Jan 30, 2015)

I got the long cuff also and good thing I did.


----------



## mellow (Feb 5, 2015)

I was at harbor freight store picking up some other items this past weekend and got those fire resistant gloves I posted about, so far so good, I have been working them out in the fire moving logs and charcoal and the fingers are still moveable, $6.99/pair and you can usually get 20% off coupons.


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 13, 2015)

I got the HF 3-for-$9.99 welding gloves and so far doing fine. Having the backup pairs standing by will make it easy to toss an old pair when they get wrinkled up from heat.


----------



## mellow (Feb 16, 2015)

The HF fire resistant welding gloves have been getting a good workout in these sub-zero temps, the dexterity of them is still good after handling many a hot split.  I do notice they are a bit thinner than the regular welding gloves and my fingers get hot quicker.


----------



## Frank625 (Mar 4, 2015)

I wrapped my welding gloves with duct tape. I don't touch anything too hot, just nice to load the stove or empty the ash pan.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 8, 2015)

Not fond of water buffalo HF 'leather' welding gloves.  I prefer genuine Miller. costs a bit nore but USA made and real cowhide, not water buffalo.  Use 'em for welding SMAW and stove chores.  Tillmans for the TIG machine in Deerskin.....


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Mar 8, 2015)

BobUrban said:


> These are made by Dupont I believe and my neighbor gets them from his shop.  Made with Kevlar it says and they work very well for stove play.
> 
> I am a welder and blacksmith so I have many pairs of different leather gloves in the smitty shop and these things will outlast and do more than any of them in regards to fire and stove work.  I can reach in and grab a softball size glowing coal without feeling it or any damage to the gloves.  They last a long time and can be thrown in the wash to clean.
> 
> Leather shrinks and gets really stiff with heat - these do not.



exactly what I use to rake the coals forward and load my furnace.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 8, 2015)

Especially the pee tanned water buffalo crap[.....


----------



## jdogg (Mar 15, 2015)

I just put myself in a trance and handle burning pieces of wood with my bare hands, if I'm bored I toss some on the ground and walk barefoot on them.  ha ha
No really I don't reach in the furnace very often at all except occasionaly to adjust a piece I just threw in. Main reason I wear welding glove is for the splinters those things can be wicked.


----------



## HDRock (Mar 15, 2015)

Been using these,  HF Premium Welding Gloves ,  5 bucks, for tending the stove, ,for 3 years now . still in good shape, occasionally pick up goals ,if they roll out on ash tray , and one time a small round fell onto the hearth , I also keep a pair of BBQ tongs on the hearth , use em once n a while to move things around ,and,  quicker to grab than put on a glove if something unexpected happens


----------



## Ashful (Mar 15, 2015)

I use the "stove gloves" sold by Ace.  More flexible than my welding gloves, and a more attractive brown color, too.  I get two or three seasons out of the right glove, the lifetime of the left being an unsolved mystery akin to the Tootsie Pop.


----------



## mellow (Mar 16, 2015)

I have been on the lookout for a friend who is left handed so we can swap gloves.


----------



## mstoelton (Mar 17, 2015)

these work great

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00209QLM0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

